# CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter



## nulchking (20. August 2009)

*CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

Suche einen leisen und guten CPU Kühler für den Sockel AM3, da mein Boxed einfach nur laut ist 
Preislich ginge es bis 50€.

Habe mir schon ein paar Threads durchgelesen, aber nicht das wahre gefunden.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Scythe Orochi Rev. B

Bin bei dem hängen geblieben......

Dazu suche ich noch Lüfter in grün in 230mm und 140mm


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

Gibt´s von der Kühlleistung her bessere, der Orochi ist eher für den semi-passiven Betrieb gedacht.

Immer wieder gerne genommen:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Scythe Mugen 2 (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2000) / Deutschland

Mit 140mm bzw. 230mm in grün wirst imho kein Glück haben, sorry!


----------



## phenom-2 (20. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

Der ist auch super hab den auch Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Thermalright » Thermalright TRUE Black 120


----------



## Bimpf (21. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

ich find den ekl brocken auch spitze. is recht billig und bietet dafür eine sehr gute kühlleistung. der kühler muss aber in richtung nt blasend montiert werden auf amd boards


----------



## eman84 (21. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*



Bimpf schrieb:


> ich find den ekl brocken auch spitze. is recht billig und bietet dafür eine sehr gute kühlleistung. der kühler muss aber in richtung nt blasend montiert werden auf amd boards



und die warme abluft der Grafikkarte mit nehmen 
btt. 

Thermolab Baram, IFX 14 Scythe Mugen 2 sind soziehmlich die besten, wenn ein Standart belüftungskonzept hat, also vorne rein hinten raus


----------



## Knexi (21. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*



eman84 schrieb:


> und die warme abluft der Grafikkarte mit nehmen
> btt.
> 
> Thermolab Baram, IFX 14 Scythe Mugen 2 sind soziehmlich die besten, wenn ein Standart belüftungskonzept hat, also vorne rein hinten raus



Am besten ist noch immer der Megahalems, knapp gefolgt vom EKL Nordwand, dann kommt der IFX-14. Der Mugen 2 ist vom P/L Verhältnis her am besten.


----------



## eVoX (21. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

Hier ist ein netter Test, da hat die Nordwand under Brocken aber sehr schlecht abgeschnitten: [User-Review] Intel Core i7 High-End Kühler Roundup (Nordwand, Megahalems, IFX-14, Mugen 2, etc.) - Forum de Luxx


----------



## eman84 (21. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

den megahelm kann man auf amd boards leider nur nach oben pusten lassen


----------



## eVoX (21. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

Nein, das stimmt nicht, es gibt ein Retention Modul, damit kann der immer um 90° gedreht werden.


----------



## nulchking (22. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

Also bei Mir kommt die Luft von vorne und der Seite rein, geht nach oben und hinten weg


----------



## eman84 (22. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

damit kann man nur den Megahelm nur auf amd board befestigen, wenn du dir dann die konstruktion vom megahelm anschaust dann wirst du sehen das er damit nur nach oben pusten kann, da der Megahelm von vornherein leider nur Intel kompatibel und daraufhin optimiert wurde( leicht gewölpte oberfläche)


----------



## Saab-FAN (22. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

Wenns flüsterleise sein soll, würde ich den Ninja 2 von Scythe empfehlen. 
Der kühlt meine CPU selbst bei 1,45V Überspannung (hat das MB im "Auto"-Modus so eingestellt und ich hab nen Tag gebraucht, das zu merken) und 3,2Ghz Overclock auf 50°C runter und das, ohne hörbar zu werden (bei max. Drehzahl). 
Wenns eher um maximale Kühlleistung geht, dann würde ich aber auch zu den bereits genannten Kühlern tendieren.


----------



## Knexi (22. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Der kühlt meine CPU selbst bei 1,45V Überspannung (hat das MB im "Auto"-Modus so eingestellt und ich hab nen Tag gebraucht, das zu merken) und 3,2Ghz Overclock auf 50°C runter und das, ohne hörbar zu werden (bei max. Drehzahl).
> .



Warum stellst du einfach so im BIOS 1,45V ein und übertaktest dann nur auf 3,2GHz. Die automatisch ermittelten Spannungen sind viel zu hoch und du schädigst dadurch nur deine CPU durch Elektromigration. Selbst mit Standardspannung schaffst du mehr als 3,2GHz.


----------



## Chicago (22. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*



eman84 schrieb:


> damit kann man nur den Megahelm nur auf amd board befestigen, wenn du dir dann die konstruktion vom megahelm anschaust dann wirst du sehen das er damit nur nach oben pusten kann, da der Megahelm von vornherein leider nur Intel kompatibel und daraufhin optimiert wurde( leicht gewölpte oberfläche)


 
Hi,

bei dem Retentionsmodul, kann man die Querstrebe um 90° versetzt anbringen und so mit auch den Kühler.

gruß Chicago


----------



## eman84 (22. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*

hm okay seh schon xD, geht doch in luftstrom, aber megahelm ist trotzdem für intel optimiert, liegt dann auf amd nicht ganz plan auf.


----------



## Saab-FAN (23. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*



Knexi schrieb:


> Warum stellst du einfach so im BIOS 1,45V ein und übertaktest dann nur auf 3,2GHz. Die automatisch ermittelten Spannungen sind viel zu hoch und du schädigst dadurch nur deine CPU durch Elektromigration. Selbst mit Standardspannung schaffst du mehr als 3,2GHz.



Das alte Mainboard hat die Spannungen immer richtig eingestellt, das neue nicht. Ist mir aber erst nach einem Tag aufgefallen, dass die Spannung so hoch war, aber während die so hoch war, ist die CPU nie heißer als 52°C gewesen. Jetzt bleibt die immer schön unter 50°C (3,36Ghz, 1,4V).


----------



## Knexi (24. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühler für AM3, Lüfter*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Das alte Mainboard hat die Spannungen immer richtig eingestellt, das neue nicht. Ist mir aber erst nach einem Tag aufgefallen, dass die Spannung so hoch war, aber während die so hoch war, ist die CPU nie heißer als 52°C gewesen. Jetzt bleibt die immer schön unter 50°C (3,36Ghz, 1,4V).



Es gibt kein Mainboard das die Spannungen optimal einstellt


----------

